# RV + Boat in one vehicle !!! (I want one)



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

http://www.terrawind.com/terrawind.htm
http://www.terrawind.com/waterphoto.htm
and on the topic of things cool American - have you seen the "sun room" slideout on the new Sun Voyager ??

http://www.oakwellmotorhomes.com/virtualtours/sunvoyager.php


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

why?

I've been to sea on some daft ships in my time, I think I'll give this one a miss!


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

unbelieveable ! 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Looks like it has the stability of a barrel.

Doug...


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Doug60 said:


> Looks like it has the stability of a barrel.
> 
> Doug...


I know ... and I STILL want one :lol:


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I am a little perplexed by their claim that it is unsinkable, simply because of available freeboard when "full" of water. No doubt the "Herald of Free Enterprise" had plenty of freeboard when it rolled over........ interesting that there are no shots of it on choppy water or a strong wind.
Looks highly dangerous to me and being America someone who buys one is bound to sue them!

Gill


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

I agree with the stability concerns.
I certainly would not 'sail' in one !

Captain Chris


----------



## 88808 (May 9, 2005)

spottydog said:


> I am a little perplexed by their claim that it is unsinkable, simply because of available freeboard when "full" of water. No doubt the "Herald of Free Enterprise" had plenty of freeboard when it rolled over........ interesting that there are no shots of it on choppy water or a strong wind.
> Looks highly dangerous to me and being America someone who buys one is bound to sue them!
> 
> Gill


Freeboard is measured from the waterline to the upper most continuous water tight deck. The freeboard deck on a ferry is the deck which the doors are on.

The vehicle has 6" of freeboard, they mention an extra foot of "freeboard", but that is incorrect as the hull is not water tight upto that extra foot.

It is basically a pontoon made up of metal boxes welded together. I would accept that without damaging the buoyant compartments it would be impossible to sink the pontoon.

http://www.terrawind.com/unsinkablea.htm

The reason the Herald of free enterprise rolled over was due to "free surface effect" a small layer of water on the car deck moving un hindered across a large area of open deck. The ship rolls to one side and the water flows to that side, the added weight of surface water raises the centre of gravity reducing the GM and therefor the righting lever is reduced, the vessel then adopts an angle of loll and cannot return to the upright position. In the case of a Ro Ro vessel with the bow or stern door open, the opening is now lower to the water on that side which allows even more water to enter the car deck. This adds to the free surface effect and acts to further reduce the righting lever acting to right the vessel. Eventually the righting lever will become a capsizing lever and force the vessel to roll over.

If the RV had a similar experience where a few inches of water were trapped inside on top of the tank top there may be a chance the stability could be compromised.

Add to this the large air draft and windage area on the sides, high winds could cause problems for this vessel, particularly with such a small true freeboard.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

WOW! But again Why? Why would you want that function? Where would you use it. What is it the 2005 version of Noah's Ark!

Arizona


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Perhaps the Ham Shanks are becoming paranoid. I was in New York last week. On Saturday in the midst of torrential rain they were issuing flood warnings for New Jersey--there's the market!


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

At least you'll be able to watch your investment go down the swaney(sp?) :lol: 
Up s**t creek, who needs a paddle  
Hope the anti roll bar works! 
A bad case of rising damp. 
Don't mention wave (ing). 
Something smells fishy, again! 


Crackpot.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Do you have to dip the lights?


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

Makes finding a place near the beach easy to find - just moor it in the sea!!

Home used to be where you park it - now it has to include mooring it


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Terrawind would come in handy for parking in the sea in Spain where we have all but been banned from parking at the beaches.


----------

